# Extremities and face always go numb in labor...



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

With both of my previous labors my legs, hands and face got numb and achey as labor progressed. It was REALLY uncomfortable and awkward as my face was sort of paralyzed (couldn't move my lips or talk easily).

I know it must be because I vocalize a lot but I'm trying to understand how to vocalize (which for me sounds like a loud 'ohhhhhhhhhh-ahhhhhhhh' for the duration of every contraction) without affecting my oxygen flow.

Not vocalizing isn't an option because it's one of my main coping measures.

Wondering if anyone else encountered this? Any tips or ideas or ways to counter act it?


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Getting enough oxygen is really important. Maybe try this? Deep slow breath that expands your abdomen, moan the breath out slowly "ooooooooo" til you run out of air, deep breath into the abdomen again and keep moaning. That's how mine went while I coped well in heavy labor. (while I didn't it was shallow breaths and explitives lol!)


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamieCatheryn*
> 
> Getting enough oxygen is really important. Maybe try this? Deep slow breath that expands your abdomen, moan the breath out slowly "ooooooooo" til you run out of air, deep breath into the abdomen again and keep moaning. That's how mine went while I coped well in heavy labor. (while I didn't it was shallow breaths and explitives lol!)


I think that's pretty much my rhythm. Why does it work for everyone else and not me!? *pouts


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Any chance you had blood pressure problems or maybe anemia? Did you get your hemoglobin checked late in pregnancy? Any dizziness? Maybe your positions you took reduced circulation? Do you normally have circulation issues like feet falling asleep or getting cold easily?


----------



## gemasita (Jul 1, 2005)

Sounds like a vagal nerve response. My friend had this in labor and her hands and face seized up were paralyzed during crowning but went back to normal afterwards. She gave birth in a hospital and she said the nurses knew what was going on but she didn't. I'm not sure how to avoid this. I think the vagus nerve can be overstimulated just by having a BM so I'm sure pushing a baby out is even more stimulating. But maybe if you Google this, you'll at least know was is happening.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamieCatheryn*
> 
> Any chance you had blood pressure problems or maybe anemia? Did you get your hemoglobin checked late in pregnancy? Any dizziness? Maybe your positions you took reduced circulation? Do you normally have circulation issues like feet falling asleep or getting cold easily?


I had my H&H checked late last time and everything was really good. No dizziness.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gemasita*
> 
> Sounds like a vagal nerve response. My friend had this in labor and her hands and face seized up were paralyzed during crowning but went back to normal afterwards. She gave birth in a hospital and she said the nurses knew what was going on but she didn't. I'm not sure how to avoid this. I think the vagus nerve can be overstimulated just by having a BM so I'm sure pushing a baby out is even more stimulating. But maybe if you Google this, you'll at least know was is happening.


This actually sounds like a really good possibility. The numbness doesn't start until very active labor and I can really see baby's decent being a factor. I've had a vagal reaction when I went to have an IUD placed and also talked to my chiro before about the fact that my legs go numb when I need to have a BM (TMI ). If that's the cause there likely isn't anything I can do about it though. Bummer.


----------



## A_Random_Phrase (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm wondering if a spinal manipulation (aka chiropractic adjustment type of thing) when you're in early labor would help? Or exercises throughout pregnancy to help your spine (from top of spine to bottom of tailbone) stay aligned?


----------



## morgs2204 (May 14, 2006)

This has happened to me with all three of mine and I HATE it! It makes saying what I need to say nearly impossible. I had never heard of a vagal nerve response. Off to google it! Thanks!


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A_Random_Phrase*
> 
> I'm wondering if a spinal manipulation (aka chiropractic adjustment type of thing) when you're in early labor would help? Or exercises throughout pregnancy to help your spine (from top of spine to bottom of tailbone) stay aligned?


I had an adjustment right before I went into labor last time.







I try to keep my back in alignment as best I can during pregnancy but I have scoliosis and chronic back pain so I'm always a little 'off'. I definitely think I'll try to get in to see him in early labor again though, just in case the adjustment is helping at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morgs2204*
> 
> This has happened to me with all three of mine and I HATE it! It makes saying what I need to say nearly impossible. I had never heard of a vagal nerve response. Off to google it! Thanks!


Wow, someone else! It's kinda good to know I'm not a complete anatomical anomaly.







There are varying degrees of vagal responses. I know I've had a major reaction when they manipulated my cervix trying to get an IUD in- passed out, threw up for hours, blood pressure bottomed out, and then the kind I have when I need to have a BM and then I guess the one I have in labor. So fun!


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

You could try things that increase circulation to the periphery , like ginger tea to drink, or maybe elderflower tea, and for your skin maybe topically like we do for the perineum ginger tea soaked washcloths or maybe some of that capsasin cream used for arthritis I would probably apply to the nearest joint and work downward, like shoulders to hand or if it is just hands maybe from elbow to hand instead of wrist.. Same with legs, maybe start at hips.
You know i use a lot of saint john'swort oil and it would be mixed with some chayenne , for the face start at the neck and shoulders.

Since you seem to not be hyperventilating I am thinking circulation...some people that have this as a chronic condition take antioxidants also.


----------



## citymagnolia (Jul 31, 2007)

Those are also signs of hyperventilation. So, like PP said, make sure your breaths are slow and even and you are getting enough oxygen. It sounds like your vagus nerve might be the cause for you, but I thought I'd throw that out there. That's happened to me in other situations and it has taken an hour or more to be able to use my hands or feel like my face is back to normal. Very strange and uncomfortable. I'm so sorry you have to manage that while you're in labor! I hope you can figure out the cause and find way to avoid or at least lessen it.


----------

